

The Making of the Ultimate Fake UFO Video - ggurgone
http://www.wired.com/underwire/2013/03/fake-ufo-video/

======
doctorpangloss
How to make a great scene fast:

Start with one asset you do yourself. They chose the spaceship. All the
resources go into the spaceship, its animation, design, etc. Everything else
is just an excuse to have a spaceship.

The pylon might have come from Turbosquid. There are car models, but these
guys modeled and composed their own VW, possibly from an earlier exercise.

The whole environment is done in e-on vue. It's really fast and easy to get a
realistic environment, for a big penalty in rendering time and flexibility,
artistic and editorial.

The sky they chose, the Sunset, is probably e-on vue's most popular preset.
Here are some more examples. [0][1] It's one of the few skies that gives you
dramatic lighting. But it's given away in this movie, Cloud Atlas and Life of
Pi (both of which used vue and this preset, hilariously) by its extreme orange
saturation. [2][3]

Like software development, CG is often about finding the right bits and pieces
and putting them together.

[0] [http://drspaceman.deviantart.com/art/Vue-Sunset-
scene-267143...](http://drspaceman.deviantart.com/art/Vue-Sunset-
scene-267143964) [1]
[http://behance.vo.llnwd.net/profiles10/609707/projects/28569...](http://behance.vo.llnwd.net/profiles10/609707/projects/2856957/588ab7d074c4072b4599fb2c2b8d6d83.jpg)
[2] [http://images.hitfix.com/photos/2383172/Halle-Berry-and-
Tom-...](http://images.hitfix.com/photos/2383172/Halle-Berry-and-Tom-Hanks-
enjoy-the-sunset_gallery_primary.jpg) [3] [http://www.filmoria.co.uk/wp-
content/uploads/2012/09/Life-of...](http://www.filmoria.co.uk/wp-
content/uploads/2012/09/Life-of-Pi-still-1.jpg)

~~~
scoot
"How to make a great scene fast"

Apparently the 39 second UFO clip took a team 4 months.[1] Not so fast?

[1][http://www.wired.com/underwire/2013/02/ufo-video-fake-
tsirba...](http://www.wired.com/underwire/2013/02/ufo-video-fake-tsirbas/)

------
Tyrant505
Really impressive and imaginative. I loved the mothership uncloaking to let in
the ship for a second.

------
ChuckMcM
Very nice. It's amazing what you can build these days. One hopes that we'll
see that power applied to some really ground breaking Science Fiction in
independent movies (the mainstream guys seem unwilling to experiment with some
of the more interesting stories). One of my roommates in college was making
movies in his spare time, I would love to see what he would have done with
these kinds of tools.

------
mikegioia
I can't believe how realistic that is. I think it would be even easier to make
one look like a dash cam too. Then who knows what pandora's box that would
open if it was completely indistinguishable.

